

Ask HN: The opinion about idea - erthalion

I think, that the best way to learn something new in programming is examination of changes in public repositories.
Github is the awesome place for this, but I&#x27;m lazy and I want a little bit of automation and convenience.
So I&#x27;ve implemented my idea about commits examination in the form of web service http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thebestcommits.info
This service is only prototype, but I&#x27;ve implemented the main functions.
It analyzes the githubarchive.org data, and displays them like the presentation slides.
All changes have the rating, that depends on the repository status (forks, watchers, stargazers) and commentaries of author.
Also the service verifies extension of file, that has been modified, and some other parameters.
The users can increase the rating of the favorite commits.
Service was written in Golang and Python, for the presentation style I&#x27;ve used reveal.js<p>Now I want to ask your opinion about this idea and its implementation? Can this idea be interesting? Is there any reason to develop this service?
======
attilagyongyosi
I'm not quite sure why anyone would browse through GitHub commits. I wouldn't,
but that's just me. Presentation is nice though. :)

